# The last of my Jacaranda bowl blanks



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Two years ago a friend gave me a limb from a Jacaranda tree that he had cut down and since then I have made several projects from the resulting wood including bowls. This project is made from the last of the blanks and has BIG faults with it. This thread isn't intended to be a tutorial because I'm still a comparative new-comer to wood turning, but thanks to members like Bernie, I have improved and hope that it might inspire newcomers to have a go at turning, it's very relaxing (after the initial frustration of constant dig-ins).


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice, Harry. 

If this is just from a limb of the tree, how big was/is the tree? Any idea of the age of the tree?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry,

You are way too modest...

That is a great result considering the experience you have.

PS I find it hard to believe that in that wood storage shed you showed me. you cannot find a suitable blank.....(now you are going to have to buy wood?)


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent bowl Harry.
We'll be looking for more soon?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful bowl Harry. Really nicely done. Hey don't worry about the $20 bowl. I just spent $90 on three 3 X 3 X 12 Lignum Vitae. I am going to make some lidded boxes out of them Harry but I am going to hand thread the lid. Yep going to give hand thread chasing a go. They should be here in a week or so. Going to be interesting. There are only a few wood species that are suitable to hand thread with. Boxwood, African Blackwood, Lignum Vitae and Cocobolo. I also have a couple of Cocobolo coming so hoping to make some lidded boxes and thread them also.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ralph Barker said:


> Very nice, Harry.
> 
> If this is just from a limb of the tree, how big was/is the tree? Any idea of the age of the tree?


Thanks Ralph, the limb from memory was about 14"-16" in diameter and about 3' long. It was too big for me to handle so a good friend of mine who has a BIG band saw cut it up for me, here is some of what I got out of it. I'm not sure of it's age, but the house that it came from was built in the early 60's so would probably be around 50 years old.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry,
> 
> You are way too modest...
> 
> ...


Thanks James, yes, that shed, because of where it is, I tend to forget about it but even so, there isn't anything in it to compare with this 9" x 3 1/8" Camphor-wood bowl blank that I didn't want to risk damaging hence yesterdays bowl on a freebie.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice said:


> Excellent bowl Harry.
> We'll be looking for more soon?


Thank you Maurice, as a matter of fact I had intended to PM you because, having not heard from you for some time, I thought that you may be having health problems. Isn't it time for some new projects from you?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Beautiful bowl Harry. Really nicely done. Hey don't worry about the $20 bowl. I just spent $90 on three 3 X 3 X 12 Lignum Vitae. I am going to make some lidded boxes out of them Harry but I am going to hand thread the lid. Yep going to give hand thread chasing a go. They should be here in a week or so. Going to be interesting. There are only a few wood species that are suitable to hand thread with. Boxwood, African Blackwood, Lignum Vitae and Cocobolo. I also have a couple of Cocobolo coming so hoping to make some lidded boxes and thread them also.


Your nice comments are appreciated Bernie. Lignum Vitae, sounds like what you submit when applying for a job!
I do hope that when you start to chase those threads you will persuade your wife to take some photographs, I'm intrigued as to how it's done.


----------

